# Sources: Suns' Bledsoe needs knee surgery



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

Mother****er.

What now?




> Phoenix Suns guard Eric Bledsoe, a top contender for the NBA's Most Improved Player award, is out indefinitely after the team determined he needs a surgical procedure to repair cartilage in his right knee, according to sources with knowledge of the situation.
> 
> Sources told ESPN.com that the scope and severity of the injury will not be known until Bledsoe is in a surgeon's care, but he is suspected to have suffered meniscus damage during his Dec. 30 return to Los Angeles to face the Clippers. Bledsoe was selected No. 18 overall in the 2010 draft by the Oklahoma City Thunder, who immediately traded him to L.A.
> 
> ...


http://espn.go.com/nba/story/_/id/10269880/eric-bledsoe-phoenix-suns-needs-knee-surgery-indefinitely


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

Dissonance said:


> Mother****er.
> 
> What now?
> 
> ...


Just saw that too... bummer. My guess is they wont make the play offs, not sure theyll tank though as they never play to lose. It is a good time to play more of the younger guys now. Alex len just came back might as well give him a lot of playing time, goodwin too.


----------



## AG (Nov 1, 2012)

Are they going to be scared to sign him long term now? Will this be a one time injury or is he going to have recurring knee injuries?


----------



## Madstrike (Jan 12, 2011)

AG said:


> Are they going to be scared to sign him long term now? Will this be a one time injury or is he going to have recurring knee injuries?


Thats hard to answer, lets all hope he well be back fully healthy. I think he is worth taking a shot at, maybe he ll settle for a friendlier contract after this who knows...


----------



## Maravilla (Jul 6, 2010)

I think we will still keep him unless something remarkable happens (someone unexpected becomes available and we go after them 100%).

This sucks though. We are 'pot committed' here to competing for the playoffs. 


The LB signing makes a lot more sense now though. Pretty positive it wont be a 10 day deal only. Which leads me to my next point that will make me extremely disappointed if its a trend for us: LB played 13 minutes in his first game back last night. Thats fine and all... Except that it came at the expense of Archie. Thats not ok, especially with Bledsoe out. 

Ish and LB played a combined 24 minutes last night and shot 3-11. I would much rather have Archie go 3-11 and play through those mistakes than those guys.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

I just hate how things are going seemingly well. I got sucked into it early, after thinking we were gonna be one of the worst teams. I was OK with that. I accepted it. Hell, I wanted it. But I've watched more games than last 2 yrs combined. Team was put together better than ever expected, Goran/Bledsoe dynamic tandem, something fresh, entertaining, fun to watch. Plus and more importantly, we were given a HOPE to a level or two more. Of course, something pulls the rug out from underneath us. Making us question things about his future or what do we do now.


----------



## Dissonance (Jul 21, 2004)

BTW I know it's a meniscus. Not ACL or severe as it could've been but tired of shit like this happening with this franchise.


----------



## l0st1 (Jul 2, 2010)

Ya I feel ya Diss. I was the same way. I accepted tanking and being terrible and we started winning. It took me awhile to accept it and get on board but of course when I do Bledsoe is out now. It would take a historically bad ending to the season for us to get a meaningful draft pick I think.


----------

